# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Good idea or bad idea? Yahoo! Answers Dream Interpretation?

## Merro

Hey guys, I was wondering, I know some of you are familiar with Yahoo!. If you've been to their site, Yahoo! Answers, If you've seen the Dream Interpretation section. Would you recommend posting your dreams there and asking people to interpret them or not? I've posted some dreams there before and I've got told I needed help or I've been trolled a few times. Does anyone go there besides me? Will be posting your dreams there be a bad idea or not? Sometimes there are people willing to help. Sometimes I just get trolled really bad there. I just found out I was suspended for asking a question there. So I don't know.

----------


## Loaf

Yahoo answers has started to fill up with teenagers and children who don't even bother spelling right. If you ask me, thats not a reliable source to get your information from.
Websites dedicated to dreams are far more useful for dream questions.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Yahoo answers has started to fill up with teenagers and children who don't even bother spelling right. If you ask me, thats not a reliable source to get your information from.
> Websites dedicated to dreams are far more useful for dream questions.



Precisely this. Just post on the forum  :smiley:

----------


## Merro

> Yahoo answers has started to fill up with teenagers and children who don't even bother spelling right. If you ask me, thats not a reliable source to get your information from.
> Websites dedicated to dreams are far more useful for dream questions.



Yeah I agree with you 100%. I've seen too many questions being asked about dating and relationships there by people there. This site is best IMO  :smiley:  I'm still reading over Lucid Dream tutorials on here and they are great.

@Kraftwerk, So I herd you liek mudkipz.

----------


## Robot_Butler

If you just want to share the dream with a ton of people, it could work.  If you want some real insight into the dream, I would look elsewhere.  I think dream interpretation requires a back-and-forth dialogue which Yahoo Answers does not provide.

----------


## Merro

> If you just want to share the dream with a ton of people, it could work.  If you want some real insight into the dream, I would look elsewhere.  I think dream interpretation requires a back-and-forth dialogue which Yahoo Answers does not provide.



Yeah I've looked at some of the dreams people wanted to get interpret over there. I helped them most of the time because no one answered the questions because I felt bad. But the people who answer the questions there usually don't know what their talking about. I hope no one thinks I'm bad mouthing the site. Just wondering if its a good idea to post dreams there. The site is mostly filled with trolls.

----------

